# Problème FLOOLA & IPOD G5



## kloridrik (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

Il y as qq jours, j'ai voulu ajouter des morceaux a mon Ipod en passant par un autre logiciel que Itune. J'ai opté pour Floola ( qui me semblais correct )

Tout se passe bien pdt l'instalation du log, et du transfert des fichiers ...

Jusqu'au moment ou j'ejecte mon ipod, et là, l'écran m'indique qu'il y as 0 morceaux sur mon ipod...

trouvant ca plutot etrange, je branche mon ipod en mode DD, et dans les dossiers cachés, apparement, tout les morceaux sont présent sous la forme  : ._AAZD.mp3; ._ADFR.mp3  ect...

j'ai essayé de les recupérer avec des logiciels comme RecoveryFile, Recura ... mais il semble qu'il y as un souci avec l'ipod ..; et je ne peux rien recuperer ...

Tout mes morceaux sont perdu ou j'ai encore un option ?


----------



## Ultsve (27 Octobre 2011)

Exactement le même souci avec mon Ipod classic.... Une fois éjecté il ne détecte plus aucuns morceaux.
En le rebranchant sur Floola les morceaux sont bien la....

Quelqu'un a t-il une solution..?
Par avance merci.


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2011)

iTunes


----------



## Ultsve (29 Octobre 2011)

Itunes oui ok mais en locurrence j'ai un souci avec ce logiciel ... Itunes est la soluce ou est-ce encore un post pour venter les mérites de ce logiciel..?


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2011)

Non, aucunement.

Je ne comprends juste pas pourquoi utiliser un logiciel qui m'a l'air un peu bancal pour remplir son iPod/iPhone alors qu'il y a iTunes qui est là pour ça.

Après chacun fait ce qu'il veut, hein.


----------



## Ultsve (1 Novembre 2011)

Bon bref ...
Personne n'a de solution ..?


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

ben si celle de wath68 et de 99% des utilisateurs d'iPod sur iMac


----------



## Ultsve (1 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> ben si celle de wath68 et de 99% des utilisateurs d'iPod sur iMac



Bas il faut croire que je fais partie des 1% ... mais bon visiblement  je ne pense pas être le seul à utiliser ce genre de logiciels s'il y en a autant sur le marché ... Logique non ?
Seconde chose il n'y a pas  99% des gens qui possèdent un Ipod qui utilisent Itunes.

Au suivant...


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

99% d'utilisateurs *d'iPod sur iMac* 


il y en a tellement qui fonctionne ... apparemment

et tous les hack firmware d'ipod que j'ai croisé nécessitent un passage par un Pc window ou linux


----------



## Ultsve (1 Novembre 2011)

Bon ok... je vois
Perso je sui sur Imac je n'utilise pas ce logiciel car je ne veux pas stocker mes 120 gigas sur mon Mac (oui franchement ça me gonfle) ...voila le pourquoi du comment.
Bon bas je me doutais bien qu'il fallait faire un passage sur PC...ce qui maintenant me gonfle.
Une soluce?


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2011)

Ultsve a dit:


> car je ne veux pas stocker mes 120 gigas sur mon Mac



Ils sont stockés où, tes gigas ?


----------



## Ultsve (1 Novembre 2011)

Bon voila j'ai viré cette saleté de floola puis copié toute ma musique dans un dossier sur le bureau (80 gigas).
Je voudrais l'ajouter à Itunes et la souci est qu'Itunes  il ne voit pas la musique qui est dans ce dossier donc impossible de l'importer dans la bibliothèque .
Y aurait-il un souci avec la musique (qui en fait  à la base est cachée )..?:rallyes:


Ok trouvé ...


----------

